# Wholesale Golf Online Store



## Ron (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone ever order from Golfollow - just wondering how it went. Thanks


----------



## mikefjohnson (Mar 8, 2011)

I know there are online sites based in China that sell knock-offs, so beware (golf365 for one). I have bought a lot of equipment online, and for me, nothing beats the prices offered on Ebay, just make sure you buy from a reputable seller with lots of transactions and a solid feeback rating.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

mikefjohnson said:


> I know there are online sites based in China that sell knock-offs, so beware (golf365 for one). I have bought a lot of equipment online, and for me, nothing beats the prices offered on Ebay, just make sure you buy from a reputable seller with lots of transactions and a solid feeback rating.


Its a dangerous thing buying online, even from a seller with lots of feedback. I bought a set of irons that way a number of years back. They arrived nicely boxed, trademark on the packaging and seemed to play reasonably well. My lad, who was just getting into the business as an assistant pro pointed out the missing etching on the hosel. Those were from a dealer in Florida, so I guess the origin could be from anywhere.

From then I've always bought from either a big chain or via my son.


----------



## mikefjohnson (Mar 8, 2011)

Big Hobbit said:


> Its a dangerous thing buying online, even from a seller with lots of feedback. I bought a set of irons that way a number of years back. They arrived nicely boxed, trademark on the packaging and seemed to play reasonably well. My lad, who was just getting into the business as an assistant pro pointed out the missing etching on the hosel. Those were from a dealer in Florida, so I guess the origin could be from anywhere.
> 
> From then I've always bought from either a big chain or via my son.


If you buy from the big Ebay sellers (Golfetail, dallas golf...etc), you'll be fine. They literally have tens of thousands of transactions and have been in business for yrs and have as close to a perfect rating as you can get.


----------

